

Facebook - facial recognition is enabled - rellimluap
http://nakedsecurity.sophos.com/2011/06/07/facebook-privacy-settings-facial-recognition-enabled/

======
kristiandupont
This technology will theoretically enable fb to approximate your geographical
location at a given time: [http://kristiandupont.com/blog/2010/10/face-
recognition-and-...](http://kristiandupont.com/blog/2010/10/face-recognition-
and-privacy/)

~~~
pavel_lishin
> then it hit me that this picture is likely to end up on Flickr, Facebook or
> some other online service. And even if it’s not visible where the picture
> was taken, it is probably geo-tagged, and it definitely has a time stamp.
> Which means that there is now proof of my whereabouts yesterday, available
> on the internet.

One solution is to spam photos of yourself with false timestamps and geodata.

------
codeup
Looking at the privacy, this was unimaginable 5-10 years ago. But Facebook's
strategy of little steps is working. I'm quite sure people will accept this
and most comments won't go beyond how amazing this is, creepy but still
awesome and similar blabla.

~~~
DrCatbox
Poison comes in small bottles...

------
Jun8
This is exactly why I don't tag photos of myself and remove tags when a friend
does it. I have no idea why people are zealous about tagging people in photos,
if it's a friend you already know the name, if it isn't then do you need to
know?

~~~
yeahsure
Personally, I blocked the ability to tag me in any photos. I don't have to
remove myself because no one but me can tag me in the first place.

~~~
koopajah
How did you block that?

~~~
unicornporn
I don't believe he/she did that, because it's not possible.

------
Shenglong
This is really amazing. With so much feedback data, they could really fine-
tune this. Imagine all the other practical applications...

~~~
artmageddon
Part of me thinks it's indeed very cool, but part of me can't help but wonder
when I'll walk into a store at the mall and hear "Welcome back, Artmageddon!"
as some unseen Kinect-style camera looks up my face in some database shared by
a whole network of advertisers.

~~~
pavel_lishin
I suppose that's about the time that this will come into fashion:
<http://ahprojects.com/c/itp/thesis>

------
spoold
Would it be reasonable to assume that facial captchas are actually more to do
with building a training database than security??

~~~
reso
No. People said the same about Google and Facebook collection phone-numbers
for security purposes, but the truth is, extra authentication methods like
these are crucial to recovering accounts in the event of attacks. In any case,
security teams at major companies are usually at-a-distance from product
teams.

In addition, companies like Facebook and Google have a distinct incentive to
keep their product spam-free. This means that, so far as spam and security are
concerned, the user's interests are completely aligned with the company.

------
tibbon
I noticed this the other day. Kinda awesome and kinda scary.

